# Possible Hedgehog sperm? Not too sure



## Patrick514 (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings to all, i am new to this forum, My name is Patrick and i have a 3 year old Hedgehog named Poker!
Recently i noticed under his blankie a '' crusty '' substance stuck to his blankie.....i thought it may have been his food but didnt really go any further with a explaination.
Yesterday as he crawled out from under his blankie i noticed a white substance around his face and on his blankie.....he had some on his side and on his nose. Once again i thought maybe he had an upset stomach, but when i lifted him just a bit i noticed that the white substance was coming from his penis.....Now is this indeed sperm? And if so....why is he ejaculating like that? Is it possible he is in heat?
ANY information would be appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, that's what it is. He is a boy and is having fun with himself. It is very common for the boys to do. :lol:


----------



## Patrick514 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Yep, that's what it is. He is a boy and is having fun with himself. It is very common for the boys to do. :lol:


is there anything i should know? Do they have a season or time of month? Should i buy him a toy lol?

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You could get him a beanie baby or small hedgie safe stuffed toy. Some will use it. Usually they just take care of themselves. They are like males of any species, no season or time of the month.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> You could get him a beanie baby or small hedgie safe stuffed toy. Some will use it. Usually they just take care of themselves. They are like males of any species, no season or time of the month.


As nancy said...no season or time...Snarf does it ALL the time. My BF is so proud. :roll:

When we put him on the floor of the livivngroom, he runs to the same area (not a corner but he is kinda hidden from view behind a chair) and he stays there - for quite some time, I might add. Hopefully, this isn`t TMI but sometimes owners don`t know what`s going on...he spends his time either rubbing his `pal` back and forth on the floor and he will also sit back a bit, in a ball, and tuck his head in and...I assume...he is...well...licking his little `pal`...he does this so energetically, he will often roll right over. We always leave him alone during his boy time and just sneak peeks to make sure he hasn`t escaped somehow.

Then he trots happily back to `mom`, with `dad` beaming proudly in the background. :roll: Yes, evenings at my house...never a dull moment... One more thing I should mention...sigh...is the size of their `pals`- they can stretch to their shoulder. Snarf`s does, anyway. (Much to BF`s delight). I mention this as it can be quite alarming if he is walking towards you and a rather large fifth leg seems to have appeared...

I am really glad this post is over. :roll:


----------



## Patrick514 (Feb 17, 2011)

wow, this is very interesting! I already have a beanie baby for him but he seems to like to go solo.....i guess he's picky haha

Well thank you VERY much for all your help
Its really appreciated

Here's a photo of my lil guy, his name is Poker


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > You could get him a beanie baby or small hedgie safe stuffed toy. Some will use it. Usually they just take care of themselves. They are like males of any species, no season or time of the month.
> ...


Not sure what my co-workers think but your description made me literally LOL!

I think I am thankful to have not witnessed Ralph and his private time..... so to speak


----------



## Patrick514 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well i haven't caught him in the action, its just when i did pick him up to see if there was any other '' white stuff '' i noticed it and it became obvious.....so before i thought he must get lonely sometimes....i guess now he's found a past time loll that's fine by me! Just hope he doesnt try to lure in my other animals :roll:


----------

